

Nexus Q: On the importance of failing fast - dsberkholz
http://redmonk.com/dberkholz/2012/08/01/nexus-q-on-the-importance-of-failing-fast/

======
shrub
I have a Nexus Q from I/O and was never able to try it because they wouldn't
let me download the app in my country.

... time to see if I can hack it, I guess.

